# Braefoot Battery, Fife, December 2008



## zimbob (Jan 4, 2009)

Visited this as I was in this neck of the woods for Christmas, and the family wanted a 'woodland walk' so I thought Braefoot Plantation seemed ideal 

Sadly not too much to see, all blocked up, but worth a nosey if you're nearby...

The battery was built between 1914, and 1915, and originally housed two 9.2 inch guns, these were apparently removed in 1917, for reasons that are unclear, though the pevailing theory is that it was due to a shortage of heavy artillery on the Western Front. The battery was re-armed and re-used in WW2, there are some obvious signs of newer constuction on the site.

The approach, with guardhouse :







Remains of the tramway :






The emplacements were rather overgrown :











Big ringbolts (presumably for tethering the guns  )






Not too sure what these were for?






One for all you pillbox fetishists 






The supply pier :






Heading towards the mess, lovely WW1 stonework, as opposed to crappy concrete 






Handy 






Usually I find IDing buildings on these sites a matter of guesswork, thankfully these guys had obviously thought of me whilst constructing this place 
















WW2 additions are clear here, lavvys 






Obligatory bog shot :






WW1 stonework :
















Stores hut, c/w 'Paint', 'Oil' and 'Coal' lettered above each door 







Not too pleased with the way my shots came out, so that's all folks.



​


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 4, 2009)

Excellent find, zimbob. Some really good stuff there...love the signage. 
And yes, that is a nice pillbox.


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2009)

Superb pics..my little brothers would LOVE to run rampage around that place, they love war stuff


----------



## Neosea (Jan 4, 2009)

That pier looks inviting


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahaaaaa this is on my to do list after spotting it on multimaps a while ago


----------



## foz101 (Jan 5, 2009)

There's another one here for those interested - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.189211&lon=-2.858709&z=18.1&r=0&src=msl

Not to mention the excellent ROC post along the way - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.192013&lon=-2.834861&z=18.8&r=0&src=msl


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 6, 2009)

Neosea said:


> That pier looks inviting


One track mind!! Lol.

Looks like an interesting site, thanks for the photos


----------



## Bryag (Jan 6, 2009)

Loving that Granite blockwork, and those large brown rings (ooh err!)

Not just holidaying then?!?!?!?


----------



## MaBs (Jan 6, 2009)

The brickwork looks fantastic miles better than the concrete used in WWII era buildings!

Good pics, its interesting the room uses above the doors


----------



## Neosea (Jan 6, 2009)

DigitalNoise said:


> One track mind!! Lol.
> 
> Looks like an interesting site, thanks for the photos



One of the tracks


----------



## RichardB (Jan 10, 2009)

foz101 said:


> There's another one here for those interested - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.189211&lon=-2.858709&z=18.1&r=0&src=msl
> 
> Not to mention the excellent ROC post along the way - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.192013&lon=-2.834861&z=18.8&r=0&src=msl



I was going to have a look at this today and got as far as the gate but the weather was vile. It wasn't really daylight even at lunchtime and the wind was strong enough to make standing up difficult.


----------



## Bryag (Jan 11, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I was going to have a look at this today and got as far as the gate but the weather was vile. It wasn't really daylight even at lunchtime and the wind was strong enough to make standing up difficult.



...And it was so cold the flame on your lighter froze!


----------



## RichardB (Jan 11, 2009)

Not quite, but keeping the camera still would have been a problem. We went for a look at the Elie ROC post and the short walk on the golf course was bad enough, especially with a 10 year old making constant enquiries about when we were going home.


----------

